# Need a box/finger-joint jig?



## Heath (Jan 29, 2012)

I have been searching all over for a way to make my own box joint jig and don't have the money right now to buy one or buy plans and it's actually been harder than I thought to find this. So I thought I would share in case anyone else is having this problem or will have this problem. 

This is a very simple design but I think it should work fine for what I want to do. 

Make a finger/box joint jig

If anyone knows of a better one please let me know. I couldn't even find a decent youtube video for making one.


----------



## Heath (Jan 29, 2012)

Here is the same method again in an interactive: Making a box/finger-joint jig


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Thank you. That's a simple explanation of how to do it. I need to make one myself so I appreciate your posting the links.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

There's a great one in an issue of Shop Notes that features a replaceable hardboard back and adjusts to different sized fingers... I'll see if I can dredge it up.

Edit:

Ok, so it was two actually. Shop Notes #8 featured a crazy, way too complicated one and Shop Notes #62 features the super sweet set up I was talking about. It's probably still overkill but I like making a jig once, and having it fit a multitude of tasks... my shop space is dear to me.


----------



## John Bee (Feb 20, 2010)

*Microadjustable Finger joint jig*

You might take a look at a jig from Popular Woodworking June 2001 it was on pages 24-25-26 they have a nice PDF file you can download.




http://www.popularwoodworking.com/article/microadjustable_finger_joint_jig


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Heath said:


> I have been searching all over for a way to make my own box joint jig and don't have the money right now to buy one or buy plans and it's actually been harder than I thought to find this. So I thought I would share in case anyone else is having this problem or will have this problem.
> 
> This is a very simple design but I think it should work fine for what I want to do.
> 
> ...


check this maybe someting their http://www.finewoodworking.com/interactive/finger-joint-jig-for-the-tablesaw/


----------



## Heath (Jan 29, 2012)

Taylormade said:


> There's a great one in an issue of Shop Notes that features a replaceable hardboard back and adjusts to different sized fingers... I'll see if I can dredge it up.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Ok, so it was two actually. Shop Notes #8 featured a crazy, way too complicated one and Shop Notes #62 features the super sweet set up I was talking about. It's probably still overkill but I like making a jig once, and having it fit a multitude of tasks... my shop space is dear to me.


I would like to see this one.


----------



## Heath (Jan 29, 2012)

John Bee said:


> You might take a look at a jig from Popular Woodworking June 2001 it was on pages 24-25-26 they have a nice PDF file you can download.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm having a hard time understanding what exactly he is talking about as far as placement of the #10-32 screw.


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 22, 2009)

*Wandel*

I wish Wandel was my neighbor.


----------



## Cliff (Feb 5, 2012)

Heath said:


> I don't have the money right now to buy one or buy plans .


Never pay for a box joint jig. 
They are so purely easy to make and a great many people just make a new one each time they want one tossing the old one out when it's done. 

I made one that can accept different size fingers and is adjustable down to half thousandth increments. It was an exercise in over kill, fun, useful, but entirely unnecessary. 
you an see it here: 
http://s1002.photobucket.com/albums/af143/zydaco/The Shop/Box Joint Jig/
It's so friggin overkill


----------



## Heath (Jan 29, 2012)

Cliff said:


> Never pay for a box joint jig.
> They are so purely easy to make and a great many people just make a new one each time they want one tossing the old one out when it's done.
> 
> I made one that can accept different size fingers and is adjustable down to half thousandth increments. It was an exercise in over kill, fun, useful, but entirely unnecessary.
> ...


Thank you very much for the pics cliff. Great idea for the jig. I made my first one last night for 1/4" poplar drawer sides. You can see it in my build thread called Valentines Jewelry Box. It should be toward the top in project showcase. It's a very simple one but I found that it doesn't matter how simple it is just how accurate it cuts fingers.


----------

